# Balcony Takeover!!!



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi guys! I haven't been here in a while. Leonardo and Lulu are now 29 days old, still on the balcony, big and beautiful. Leonardo is grey and Lulu is brown. I'll try to get some photos when they appear for a photo shoot.

The latest scenario......

About 2 weeks ago...L&L wandered away from their sheltered corner and found a way under the couch on the balcony (there is space under the front, the sides and back go all the way to the ground). That is where mom and dad went to feed them. Apparently, after we called a COMPLETE kybosh on the thought of ma and pa constructing a nest and starting a new family under the barbecue (which is our primary source of cooking in the summer), they decided to do so UNDER the couch, where they barely fit. There are now 2 eggs under there that they sit on, hanging out with Leo and Lulu.

NOW.....I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but I am a Flight Attendant and am often away from home for several days at a time. I'm not sure what he eats when I'm gone, but my life partner is not out on the balcony much or using the barbecue while I'm away. I returned last night to find the entire balcony covered in pigeon poop, and that they are not staying in one area. In all fairness, my man did try to have them move by setting a bin sideways right by the opening to under the couch and putting things that they had collected for a nest there. He even put one of the eggs there right after it was hatched to try to urge them to move, so we can once again SHARE the balcony (it is only 6ft by about 12ft), but they didn't see/find it, and he had to put it right back so it wasn't left alone.

How can we get them to move back to their side? We have cleaned up and constructed a lovely area for them where they can be sheltered and safe. We love them, but we really need some space on the balcony for us too.

Thanks in advance for what I'm sure will be words of wisdom.....La


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you know when the eggs were laid? You've really only got two choices here that I can think of. Either discard the eggs and if they've been sitting on them for more than 2 days and they are fertile, there are babies developing already. OR, leave them where they are. Unfortunately, normally, you can't move the nest/eggs/babies without the parents abandoning the whole thing. That's just the way pigeons are and we can't change that. 
Well, there's one more option, but I don't recommend it, BUT, you COULD do this is you REALLY need/want to.........and that's wait until the babies are about 2 weeks old and remove them and take them to someone who will finish raising them and release them. 
Maybe someone can think of something else, but that's all I can come up with.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just went back through your first thread. Leonardo and LuLu are now 29 days old. I would suspect that Mom has been sitting on those eggs for a few days now, maybe even a week. You said in the other thread, on the 4th, that she hadn't laid eggs yet. But that was two weeks ago. Under normal circumstances, they hen will lay another set of eggs when the babies are between 14 and about 21 days old. They obviously feel safe there with the babies, so.......................
I can see your predicament.......


----------

